# Problem with RTE Player



## onway (28 Dec 2010)

Am trying to catch up on some programmes I missed but when I try to watch on RTE Player it is very stop/start and impossible to watch.  I know that this probably has something to do with my broadband connection but is there anything I can do about it??   I thought I might be able to download and save the programmes to watch after they were fully downloaded but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## TarfHead (29 Dec 2010)

onway said:


> Am trying to catch up on some programmes I missed but when I try to watch on RTE Player it is very stop/start and impossible to watch. I know that this probably has something to do with my broadband connection but is there anything I can do about it??


 
Make sure you are fully up to date with Adobe Flash. I can use it OK on a 2002 WinXP desktop with a 3Mb BB connection.



onway said:


> I thought I might be able to download and save the programmes to watch after they were fully downloaded.


 
No, unfortunately.


----------



## JoeRoberts (29 Dec 2010)

You could let the program play for about 5 mins before you watch it, then bring the progress bar back to the start. The will create a buffer which may overcome a slow connection.


----------

